# Pan 24 months



## Liesje

....well not quite, but Pan turns two in two weeks so close enough! He is becoming a big boy now and possibly has some exciting changes ahead.


----------



## GatorDog

Stunning as always. I feel like he's starting to look more like his dad. And exciting changes?!?!?!???


----------



## wildo

I love him!! :wub:

I love his shoulder angle. I love his length of humerus. I love his strong pasterns. I love his top line and nice withers. I love his long croup that is a good angle. I love his excellent rear angulation. I love his balance. I love his masculine head. I love his goofy expression. I love his deep pigment. I love his energy and drive. Honestly- I don't think there's anything about this dog that I don't love. He really is my fav!!


----------



## RocketDog

The gorgeous Pan....... sigh.

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Shade

He's absolutely gorgeous :wub: You're very lucky to have such a awesome dog


----------



## Nikitta

Jeez Wildo. Stop holding back. Tell us how you REALLY feel. /tease Gorgeous boy!


----------



## doggerel

Wow, SO handsome! Great photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Liesje

I think Willy likes Pan's conformation more than I do! Although just given the fact that a grown male GSD can run 3.9 seconds in flyball with a clean/fast turn and not hurt himself I think speaks to his athletic conformation.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Ohhhh he's just so amazing.

Gets more gorgeous every day!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Pan is gorgeous, thanks for sharing and a happy upcoming birthday too.:wub:


----------



## Shade

Liesje said:


> I think Willy likes Pan's conformation more than I do! Although just given the fact that a grown male GSD can run 3.9 seconds in flyball with a clean/fast turn and not hurt himself I think speaks to his athletic conformation.


He's definetely got his own fan base on the board


----------



## wildo

Liesje said:


> I think Willy likes Pan's conformation more than I do! Although just given the fact that a grown male GSD can run 3.9 seconds in flyball with a clean/fast turn and not hurt himself I think speaks to his athletic conformation.


Yeah, but besides the amazing speed in flyball- I continue to see awesome potential for him in agility based on your videos. I still think he should be able to turn on a dime, and though I think he might jump flat given his front end, I bet with a decent amount of Susan Salo jump grid training, he can be an excellent jumper.


----------



## RocketDog

Now who would that be? 

I'll bet my running paces would improve if Pan went with me. I think he should come help me train for the Philly Marathon.


----------



## Courtney

I don't share my time on the board with my husband BUT I did show him a picture of Pan before. Even my tough husband was "Oohing & Awing" over him! lol


----------



## lorihd

gorgeous, love that coat!


----------



## LaRen616

OMG Pan! :wub:

He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kaiser2012

loooove him


----------



## Piper'sgrl

wow! what a looker! Beautiful colouring! Nice dog!


----------



## Castlemaid

Really starting to look mature! He is so handsome.


----------



## lhczth

Slightly stretched male with OK withers, good topline, very good placement of a croup that should be a bit longer. Very good angulation front and rear. I can't see his feet. He could use a slightly more masculine head, but he is young still. He has very athletic balanced structure and I love his color. Dark eyes and pigment, good ear set.


----------



## Questforfire

Oh wow :wub: My kind of dog - he is stunning!


----------



## holland

He is gorgeous-never have learned how to critique-sorry


----------



## paulag1955

OMG, what a magnificent dog!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

lhczth said:


> Slightly stretched male ...


I am curious what leads you to say "stretched" -- my first impression is of a dog that is slightly square. Are you thinking that he is a bit long in the loin?


----------



## Liesje

Maybe based on seeing him in person? I'm no conformation expert but I always thought of Pan as being on the long side, not in an incorrect way per se, but compared to my other GSDs and the GSDs of my good friends. For example him vs. Falon's GSD Kastle Pan makes Kastle look square.


----------



## trish07

:wub::wub: Oh my God! Can't beleive how much this dog is stunning each time I see him! Seriously, I am jealouse lol!!!

My husband did not like dark color dogs, but when I showed him Pan....he was like ok, this is our ext dog!!! :wild:


----------



## Liesje

Thank you. I no longer own him but sure miss looking at him! His sire is gorgeous too.


----------



## Xeph

you gave up Pan?


----------



## Lucky Paw

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt !!! I would never get rid of a dog like this one.


----------

